# eXist und JBoss



## tonick (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich die eXist-DB im JBoss AS laufen lassen? Muss doch irgendjemand schonmal gemacht haben. Die Tutorials auf der eXist-Homepage helfen mir irgendwie nicht so recht weiter ...


----------



## FArt (29. Jun 2011)

Definiere "laufen lassen".


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jun 2011)

Nicht über jdbc

java-insel:


> 20.18.2 eXist und Weitere
> Eine weitere XML-Datenbank ist eXist, die unter der GNU LGPL steht (eXist-db Open Source Native XML Database). Auf die Datenbank lässt sich entfernt noch flexibler als Xinidice zugreifen: HTTP, XML-RPC, SOAP und WebDAV. Auch eXist kann mit XPath umgehen und unterstützt XMLB.


----------



## tonick (2. Jul 2011)

werde mich mal hiermit auseinandersetzen ... gibt es da was aktuelleres?


----------



## tonick (3. Jul 2011)

Was muss ich denn für das genannte Beispiel in die jboss-service.xml eintragen?


----------



## tonick (4. Jul 2011)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<server>
	<mbean code="de.example.dbms.EXistService" name="eXist:type=Service,category=Database,name=eXist">
		<attribute name="EXistHome">data/exist</attribute>
	</mbean>

  	<mbean code="de.example.dbms.XmlDbService" name="eXist:type=Service,category=Database,name=XMLDB">
		<depends>eXist:type=Service,category=Database,name=eXist</depends>
		<attribute name="Driver">org.exist.xmldb.DatabaseImpl</attribute>
		<attribute name="BaseCollectionURI">xmldb:exist:///db</attribute>
		<attribute name="Encoding">UTF-8</attribute>
	</mbean>
</server>
```

Hiermit lassen sich die Services unter JMX anzeigen und die Attribute ändern ...


----------

